# TRAKTOR 2 DJ Studio



## Janfred (8. September 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich hab gestern Traktor 2 bekommen. Ich konnte es auch installieren ohne probleme.

Ich kann auch lieder laden, nur wenn ich sie ins A oder B lege spielt es das lied nicht!

Ich hab auch schon versucht durch eine CD im Laufwerk. Geht alles, nur spielt er nichts.

Kann mir einer Helfen?

Mfg Jan


----------



## ph0en1xs (27. September 2007)

Was heisst er spielt es nicht...

Spielt er nichts wenn du auf Play drückst
Oder Läuft der Track aber du hörst nix?


----------

